# Surrogacy in Ukraine



## susie52 (Jun 21, 2007)

hi guys 
anyone with experience or info on surrogacy clinics in Ukraine ?


----------



## AWNH (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi there,

We are currently using International Agency for Assisted Motherhood in Kiev, as a result of the recommendation of our Ukrainian lawyers, who we engaged before starting the process. Their web site is www.surrogacy.in.ua. They are based at Nadiya Clinic. The legal process has been good to date and the staff at the surrogacy centre have excellent English. There is no waiting process and all surrogacy candidates are unmarried, which helps on the legal side. You must also meet the Ukrainian requirements in order to engage in surrogacy, which is totally fair and correct.

We were given a choice of prospective SMs and decided to meet with a lovely lady. We liked each other instantly. We had an IVF cycle there and will be using our own frozen embryos. They provide a donor service as well. We are also exporting our other two frozen embryos from the UK to the clinic to maximise our chances. This is a first for the clinic as they have never done that before. This is because of the high donor sector of their services. Our lovely SM is due to have our embryos implanted in about 2 weeks, so we are really hoping for some good news.

However, the actual ICSI cycle that we had there was brutal, with a low level of duty of care towards the patient. We were shocked at my treatment, particularly the egg retrieval process and at the lack of sterility (nurses in full make up etc) and no monitoring of me. I was out of the ward within 20 minutes. As long as you are prepared for this it helps, but it was horrible, and I've had 5 rounds in different places.  I hope I have not put you off, but I feel I have to be truthful on this part of the experience as I would not want anyone else going into this without at least knowing what to expect. Of course its still all worth it . Good luck and feel free to email me offline.


----------

